# Outside Cutting Board



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The outside cutting board: it is uncoated. It will get stained easily. Also if it gets wet, it'll swell. 
What are ya'll doin bout that? I was thinking about watersealing it, but then it would not be very good to cut on.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We are thinking about just using the wooden slideout cutting board as a shelf to put a small plastic cutting board on... easy clean up, no scratches, no stains...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is one of the new wood ones right? I wondered why they went to wood and didn't keep using the plastic kind? We've ditched most of our wood ones at home in favor the the plastic as well. You can oil the cutting board down several times and that will help to seal it and condition it. You can use most any kind of oil though I'd recommend Olive Oil.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wood? What the heck??? Why would they go to wood for an exterior board?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Our dealer said that we should store the board inside fter use becuase they have been having some probelms with them swelling, warping and cracking if stored outside...

so we bascially only use the wooden board as a platform for a plastic one that we beat the heck out of....


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Wow, the wood is a really bad idea.







Are you listening Keystone? It should'nt be hard to cut a plastic one to fit.

Walter


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

One thing in defense of wood; wood will not house the bacteria like plastic and metal. This may seem backward but it is true - wood cutting boards are much better for that reason. Now, in terms of durability, I agree with everyone else - doesn't sound like a solution that could stand up to time given the exposure to the elements you will likely experience in the outside cooktop.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ours came with a plastic cutting board. I have never used it. I use a wooden one that we bring along with us. I figure that we use a wooden cutting board at home, why not while camping?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like wood cutting boards
The wife like plastic ones
We use plastic one when camping
She does alot of the cutting!!
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I treated mine with the same oil I use on the boards in the house. Got it at BB&B. keeps wood from drying and cracking. I always prefer wood to plastic. Wood grips the food better, does not become slippery when wet.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cutting board?







OH yeah, that thing we set the coffee maker on!


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Cutting board?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Never really cut anything on it before.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

I too like the wood cutting board, but, must admit I only use it as a counter top extension to the outside stove. I'm quite the cutup but prefer to do it inside out of public view.


----------



## Bigredfishcatcher (Mar 17, 2005)

[quote name='campntn' date='Mar 11 2005, 05:46 PM']
The outside cutting board: it is uncoated. It will get stained easily. Also if it gets wet, it'll swell. 
What are ya'll doin bout that? I was thinking about watersealing it, but then it would not be very good to cut on.








[snapback]27367[/snapback]​[/quote
If the cutting board gets wet it will warp and brake the sink and outside grill off its mount. I coated my cutting board and install a strip of 1x2 Oak on the end to prevent warping. This also gave me a handle to grab the cutting board with. I coated the cutting board with linseed oil. The linseed oil will help protect the wood from moisture. Not sure if this is a 100% effective but it is better than it was.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess when I get the trailer i will have to deal with it. I like the coffe maker idea, always left mine outside anyway with timer on.
Not seen it yet but would it be possible to get a lexan cutting board bigger and cut down and repolish smooth?


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

HEY... first, I am a FoodTV junkie and just love Alton Brown's Good Eats show... anyway, last night he had a great segment on cutting boards... hear are his recommendations if I remember correctly...

Plastic board for cutting raw meats... he uses on side for beef and one side for poultry

Wooden board for everything else... NEVER in the dishwasher... wash it down in the sink and then oil with food grade mineral oil... NEVER NEVER food oils as they will eventually go rancid...

Hope that helps...

~Scott

p.s. I found a neat startup website for kitchen nuts... www.kitchenitch.com


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I went out searching the webs to post a rebuttal to the wooden cutting board remark, because I remember (way back when) health inspectors recommending plastic boards and never wood for meats. Much to my surprise, the comment is correct!! There is a great deal of research that proves that the wood actually KILLS the bacteria, while the plastic allows it to flourish. Slap me and call my crazy... I would have NEVER believed that... hmmm.

Still - wooden cutting board outside is just wrong. I never use that whole set up... by the time I get the bugs out, I don't want to put food stuff near it.


----------

